# Stapelverarbeitung/Automatisieren



## Donschello (28. März 2002)

Problem: Ich will eine Aktion erstellen bei der zwei Bilder aus zwei versch. Verzeichnissen zusammengefügt werden und dann in einem dritten gespeichert. Im Prinzip ist mir klar wie das gehen müsste nur Photoshop baut die Bilder einfach nicht in eines. Ich hab das so versucht das ich beide Bilder öffne dann das eine in das andere ziehe und letzten endlich das zusammengefügte Bild abspeichere. Diese Aktion hab ich aufgezeichnet und ganz normal als Stapelverarbeitung benutzt. Aber es geht nicht. Hat irgend jemand ne idee wie man das realisieren könnte?

Vielen dank im vorraus...für ne erfolgreiche Antwort gibts wie immer ein T-Shirt 

MfG Donschello


----------



## Thomas Lindner (28. März 2002)

Brauchst Du im zusammengefügten Bild die Ebenen noch? 

WEIL !!!!!!!!!!!

Der Fehler liegt beim Verschieben von einem Bild ins nächste, über Zwischenablage funktioniert das ganze wunderbar...


----------



## Donschello (28. März 2002)

bei mir ist im ergebnisbild immer nur eine ebene. hat es bei dir schon mal funktioniert, 2 bilder zusammenzufügen?


----------



## Thomas Lindner (28. März 2002)

Jepp!

Aktion starten:

Datei 1 öffnen
Datei 2 öffnen
Datei 1 alles auswählen ( <strg>+<a> )
Inhalt Datei 1 kpieren in Zwischenablage ( <strg>+<c> )
In Bild 2 Inhalt aus Zwischenablage einfügen ( <strg>+<v> )
Bild speichern 

Aktion stoppen

[ Funktioniert problemlos !!!!!!!!! ]


----------



## Donschello (28. März 2002)

Mhm irgend wie funktioniert das bei mir nicht. Am besten ich sage noch mal was ich machen will. Ich will alle Produktbilder meines Shopes mit meinem halbtransparenten logo ausstatten.HAb es eben wie oben beschrieben versucht aber es geht nicht. Oder kann man mir mal so ein skript schicken? ==> schelly@deejayladen.de

Nach wie vor für die Lösung gibt es ein Deejayladen t-shirt 

Allen frohe Ostern 

Donschello


----------



## Mythos007 (28. März 2002)

Chellaz Donschello,

cool moment ;o) - wenn ich jetzt gemein wäre würde
ich das topic schliessen und erst wieder öffnen,
wenn ich die Lösung parat hätte *hehe*  ...

Also St@nd by ...


----------



## Mythos007 (28. März 2002)

Chellaz Donschello,

und hier ist meine - test it and rate it 

Bis dann dann euer Aktionmythos

N.S.: @ Webcutdirektor - Deine Aktion 
funktioniert bei mir leider nicht *ätsch* 

Für mich zum T-Shirt - für mich zum T-Shirt ...


----------



## Thomas Lindner (28. März 2002)

hmm, der Mythos wieder... - naja funktionieren tut es...

(muss ich ja neidlos zugeben)


----------



## subzero (29. März 2002)

um mythos das wsser zu reichen musse echt früh austehen..
bei mir klapps auch....


----------



## Donschello (2. April 2002)

mhm und bei mir geht es wieder mal nicht bei mir kommt am Ende ein weises Bild raus. Wo liegt da der Fehler? Kann man diese Texte zwischen durch auch abstellen den das nervt bei 1000 Bildern.

Viellen Danl im Vorraus.....das T-shirt ist immer nochzu haben.


----------



## Virtual Freak (2. April 2002)

*also...du kannst*

du kannst die texte locker bstellen...einfach die häckech vor den stop aktionen wegmachen...
grundsätzlich kannst du auch die dialog meldungen wegmachen wo du sie nicht brauchsts...(das kleine symbol gleich neben den aktionen [..]..
dann nimmt er die einstellungen die du ihm / mythos gegeben hast...

hoffe noch n bisserl geholfen zu haben...

ach ja..das skript tut wunder bar...
ansonste kannst dir auch rasch eins zusammen flicken..is ja nich schwer..


Greetz VF


----------



## Donschello (2. April 2002)

Ok viellen Dank...it works 

bezüglich Tshirt mal bitte Adresse und blau,schwarz,grün,s,l,xl an mich mailen schelly@deejayladen.de

Sincerely Donschello


----------



## Donschello (2. April 2002)

Oha da taucht schon das nächste Problem auf...Ich will das Logo immer oben links hinhaben. Wie kann ich im Skript einarbeiten das das Logo immer beim Pixel 1,1 beginnt? Zur zeit entstehen die immer wild durcheinander.... :-(

Sincerely Donschello


----------



## Mythos007 (2. April 2002)

Chellaz Donschello,

sind deine Bilder unterschiedlich gross ? wenn ja -
wie gross ungefähr ? kannst mir ja mal ein beispiel
schicken - ich pass dir das script dann auch gern an
wenn du magst ...

Bis dann dann Mythos


----------



## Virtual Freak (3. April 2002)

*hmmm*

kannst aber auch einfach das skript von mytos als vorlage nehmen...dann siehst du das es da ne aktion hat die die ebene  nach unten rechts schiebt...da musste  halt ne aktion reinmachen (geht das in n skript rein pflanzen--> ausprobieren) nach oben links schiebt..
falls es nich grad klappt mit aktion reinballern..dann mach das skript halt rasch selber...
hab heute das von mytos nachgebastelt..ohne die stops und mit ner nach oben links schiebung..hat ganz gut geklappt..
war ne sache von 2 min...

wenn noch fragen..mann möge schreien!

Greetz VF


----------



## Donschello (3. April 2002)

Na ja wenn ich das nach links oben schiebe ok, das geht nur sind meine Bilder alle unterschiedlich gross und da nützt es mir nix wenn ich sage schiebe 1 cm nach links und 2,4 nach oben. Ich müsste einbauen das festgelegt wird das der erste Pixel des Logos auf der Stelle 1,1 der Ebene drunter beginnt, dann müßte es für alle Bilder klappen. Hat jemand ne Idee wie man das einbauen kann? Ich finde nämlich keine Einstellungsmöglichkeit wo man Ebenen bzw. Bildchen Pixelgenau setzen kann.

Also im Prinzip muss gesetzt werden und nicht verrückt.

Danke für das schnelle Feedback

MfG Donschello


----------



## Virtual Freak (3. April 2002)

*schieb schieb...aber nix setz*

hmm...ich hampel hier seit ner geschlagenen stunde mit dem blöden script um her...hab aber noch kein weg gefunden das pic in verschieden grossen pics punkt genau zu positionieren...
bin grad n boisserl ratlos...mal gucken ob noch einer sonst was weiss...
einziger kompromiss den ich grad anzubieten wüsste..
lass die bilder von script grad auf ne einheitliche grösse zusammen stuzen..dann löst sich das problem mit dem setzen von alleine...

mehr weiss ich nimmer...sonst noch einer??


GReetz VF


----------



## Donschello (4. April 2002)

Na ja die Bilder werden vorher gestutzt auf eine Größe aber halt nur in der Breite mit anderen Worten das schieben nach rechts links ist kein Problem. Das Problem entsteht beim höhen verschieben. Weil die Bilder unterschiedlich gross sind halt.

Wer kann mir nun helfen?

Sincerely Donschello


----------

